# #duck



## hedgie666 (Feb 21, 2015)

can't decide if I should get a #duck or another hedgie? leave your comments below


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are very different animals, with very different needs and care requirements. Can I ask if this is a serious question? Many of your posts have been pretty unusual.


----------



## hedgie666 (Feb 21, 2015)

excuse you but I am 100% serious and offended by your lack of respect


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe you should put a bit more thought into your posts. What does #duck even mean?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

This person is definitely a troll


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Get a chicken.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A troll! Heeeeeee


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Lilly deary what your dealing with is a troll and if my picture offends any one im sorry.. And if your not a troll get both


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This person has been removed from the forum so I'm locking this thread.


----------

